# Let's CHAT...



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Here is our new chat room.....

Chatzy - GoPitBull Chat

Let's blow that bad boy up....hehehehe


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

IM THERE!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Me too!!.......


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

i got abandoned... for nicotine!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I tried to speak with you in live chat but noone was about!


----------



## PitBullSwagga (Jun 1, 2009)

in and out....


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm there!


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

well this chat blows it is empty


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

anyone?......


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm coming.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh heck yeah a chat room! I've been wondering if this forum had one!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

hey if your on come in and chat!


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

no1 comes in there, everytime im in there, where da fawk is everyone at.....useless


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm in there if anyone wants to come.........


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Im gonna check it out


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm in there!!


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

where yall at?


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm in there!!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i tried again but no one was home


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm there. Didn't see you...


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

c'mon guys! get n there lol


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

cmon guys get in the room!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Hello?????? anybody out there????


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry Neela I would chat but I have to get a couple hours sleep before I work the graveyard shift.


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

Got in there fine last nite, but tonite can't get in for anything


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

Pitcrew said:


> Got in there fine last nite, but tonite can't get in for anything


same here, getting a thing that says i have to be signed in or something. ive been trying for a while


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

i registered, then when i go to use my alias and password.. tells me my password is incorrect help!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Try it now. I don't know what happened.....


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Try it now. I don't know what happened.....


still not working


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

try it without logging in. Just try the way it use to work.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

it asks for an alias and a password when i bring the page up


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

anyone chattin tonight??


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

im n there lol


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

join the chat everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1lol


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

get in there


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

I am def gonna try again tonite. Ya'll come!upruns:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Free Beer and Tacos!


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

get in therrr!!!!or die!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

anybody wanna visit with me in chat, lol?


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> anybody wanna visit with me in chat, lol?


after last night, and some of the topics we got on, im not so sure anymore.....im not so sure :rofl:


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm heading there!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

I am there now I don't talk nothin so come join me


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol Luoozer, ya know ya liked it, we had fun, and all got nekkid, lmaooo


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> lol Luoozer, ya know ya liked it, we had fun, and all got nekkid, lmaooo












:rofl:


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> :rofl:


ohhhh you missed it, the chat had more than anough pictures :rofl:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha yep see shoulda ben in chat with us PMD


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

yeah Mike you missed out! it was real hot in there


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol  hmmmm I like the chat room, is really cool


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

It is cool indeed. I'm currently on but feeling lonely. D:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I can come join you, youngster, lol


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm in there.....


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

night owl anyone else up, cleaning and cooking at 1 am anyone else up procrastinating sleep


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm in there....

It's lonely and cold...


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww Roxy, I have been so very sick the past 5 days, I was on yesterday but for like 10 minutes and left. Been sleeping a lot lately, lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

see and now I was in there all by myself, where is everyone??


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Come chat with me!!!!!


Come on everyone!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

every darn time I come in here it's empty... helloooo out there?!?!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

see and I am not usually on during the evening caus ethe b/f will bitch about me being on the computer while he's at home, lol. But I will come visit you all tonight, he's going fishing,


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I chatted all over myself!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

see and I am there now, going to get beer and food and I'll be back, gonna get wild tonight lmaooooo


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I forgot to hit the join button....LMAO


There now..


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaoo Girl have a beer and keep up, lol


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> lmaoo Girl have a beer and keep up, lol


I think she had a 12-pack and that's why she forgot to hit the 'Join' button. :rofl:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol PMD, it's ok, she can have another and then we can go streakin and sing to the neighbors, lmaooo


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> lol PMD, it's ok, she can have another and then we can go streakin and sing to the neighbors, lmaooo


you girls are AWLAYS nekkid :roll:


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Nothing better than being nekkid.........LMAO


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

that's right and a beer in one hand


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

COME JOIN ME IN THERE!!!!


----------



## PitBullHappenings (Aug 12, 2009)

Nobody's in there...


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I am

Sorry I was checking email....


----------



## PitBullHappenings (Aug 12, 2009)

haha it's okay


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

there are chat rooms on here>>???


----------



## PitBullHappenings (Aug 12, 2009)

Roxy...are you promoting the chat room?


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Come and chat people.......

Chatzy - GoPitBull Chat


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hehehe on my way girl,


----------



## rollincoal (Aug 20, 2009)

Ok im addicted to this chat thing somebody is gonna have to come chat with me right now lol


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

getting on, hopefully someone is there. o_o


----------



## rollincoal (Aug 20, 2009)

anybody up for chat?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

im game
.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Gonna chat by myself, see who joins me


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm in there.......


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

hmmmmmmmmmmm ( stupid 10 word min. )


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm also there, it's random and creepy.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

PBN said:


> I'm also there, it's random and creepy.


No way dude your random and creepy J/K bro :cheers:


----------



## GodBlessPitbulls (Aug 23, 2009)

*After 8 pm CHAT*

:woof:I can get on after 8pm after work..


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

well I guess I will just chat with myself for a bti lmaooo


----------



## rollincoal (Aug 20, 2009)

anybody up for chat


----------



## rollincoal (Aug 20, 2009)

anybody wanna chat


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm in there......Come join me!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm here too


----------



## AlabamaPits (Sep 20, 2009)

*IM IN!......*


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

alabama click join chat towards the bottom of the screen


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

sittin' around waiting for someone to show up... *coughs* Paul, Dave, and Shantel!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

someone come to the chat room im boooooored!!!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

im in if ne one else is...


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

chat anyone? im bored... again! lmao.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

bump .


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

bump 
.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LETS CHAT NOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWW


----------

